# Help me get these servers Crunching



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2013)

First off, I'm a total Linux noob. I built two G34 servers with 48 cores each about a year ago. Went with Ubuntu 10.10 as that distro had the best performance for F@H. From time to time, I would install WGC from the Software Center and Crunch on these as well. I now get a "requires installation of untrusted packages" during installation of WCG from the software center and it aborts the install. Any idea how I can alleviate this without upgrading from 10.10? Thanks in advance guy's!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2013)

This should do it buddy.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2013)

No good Mind. I get an error 404 when trying to update to 91.189.92.178 80. My network is good, as it uploads and downloads F@H work. Looks like I'll upgrade both rigs to 12.04 LTS Desktop 64 this weekend and that should solve the problem(s).


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No good Mind. I get an error 404 when trying to update to 91.189.92.178 80. My network is good, as it uploads and downloads F@H work. Looks like I'll upgrade both rigs to 12.04 LTS Desktop 64 this weekend and that should solve the problem(s).



Yea, sounds like a plan buddy. 12.04 LTS has the longest upgrade path.  I just moved from 12.04 to 13.04, but I was bored... hehehe Actually, my Dell D620 I was using a Modified 12.04 LTS, but the board died and I picked up an AMD A6 APU laptop and I swapped out the 120gb harddrive and put in a 60ghz SATAIII SSD with Ubuntu 13.04 and it's really snappy. I put Windows 8.1 on the 120Gb harddrive and I just swap them when I want to use the other.  Well sorry I wasn't anymore help buddy and good luck.


----------

